# Further Confusion



## eulalea (Oct 15, 2006)

I hope I put this in the right place...

I was just curious as to who is going to FurCon '07?

I will be there most likely!

If anyone IS going, I'll post some pictures of myself, and describe what I'll be wearing, so you'll know what to look for. X3


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh, I'll be there. 

Oh yes. I will be there.


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 16, 2006)

where is it at?


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 16, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> where is it at?



FurCon

Californa... that's the opposite side of the country for me... so no.
But I will be going to FWA '07.

That's in Atlanta, Ga for anyone who didn't know.


----------



## Luna Nuri (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm actually trying to make it to FC07. Colorado not being so far away like others make it a bit more convienent for me, though work is pissing me off


----------



## RedFeather (Oct 16, 2006)

I'll be there. In the Dealer's room! so... *coughbuymystuff*

Otherwise, I will be in suit! 

I can't wait!


----------



## TORA (Oct 16, 2006)

I can't go in '07... But I will be at Califur!


----------



## Evol (Oct 16, 2006)

I'll be at FC.


----------



## XianJaguar (Oct 18, 2006)

I'll be there with a dealer's table (sharing with Dingbatty) and art in the art show!


----------



## Anokifox (Nov 5, 2006)

I'll be there fursuiting, and doing a panel on Computer Artistry discussing Character Animation.


----------



## Corootai_Dolphin (Nov 16, 2006)

awesome! hehe that's really cool to know. i plan on going. it's just the fact i don't know if i can face my ex.... who paid most of the way for me >.> wish me luck


----------



## TheBurningDonut (Nov 23, 2006)

Hoping to make it!

*needs a ride*


----------



## Ripnerpner (Nov 25, 2006)

I hope to make FC< have time off work and plane ride lined up, have money for a share of a room and everything else, but have yet to find anyone with room space.


----------



## Jirris (Nov 27, 2006)

Trying like crazy to get there.

I plan on getting there, but making it in one piece flush with cash might be difficult.


----------



## GrinningWolfie (Dec 3, 2006)

Im going!  yay


----------



## Keto (Dec 6, 2006)

Jirris said:
			
		

> Trying like crazy to get there.
> 
> I plan on getting there, but making it in one piece flush with cash might be difficult.



YOU BETTER MAKE IT YO, OR I'LL VISIT YOUR HOME AND BEAT YOU UP CAUSE IM BUFF


----------



## Summercat (Jan 10, 2007)

I'll be going as well. I just need to find a room.

Floorspace! I just need some floorspace! >.>;;


----------



## blueroo (Jan 10, 2007)

Totally going to be there with my dog and Wicked Sairah. You'll find us in the dealer's room!


----------



## Melkiah (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm going, barely made it this year as well. Zeran has to stay home, because 
1.) he doesnt like large crowds.
2.) we really cant afford 2 people off of work, 2 flights, 2 registrations, 2x the meals, 2x the hotel costs, 2x the other stuffs.
3.) we just moved here so we are already struggling as it is.

However, I will most certainly be at the convention.
I will be wearing a few badges, probably my costume, and a big sign that says "Furaffinity folks here"! Thats about it.

I will be getting there on the 17th, and staying till the end of dead dog, and one day after.

I will probably be hanging out with my old baf friends, but I am more than happy to hang out with furaffinitiers, and other cool folks.

I will also be running a panel. Tis called, "Using the computer as an artistic tool". Its on Saturday.. blah.

Go to the further confusion website and get the information on the panel there under events.

I have typed too much, no one cares, lol

-Melki


----------

